# Lathe powered scroll saw.



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Lathe powered scroll saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool. I started to watch it and it was over pretty quick. No time for popcorn.


















.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool! However, looks like you would need to stand on a stool to use it.
Tom


----------

